# WTB Rollfast V200 or V20 tank



## JKT (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm looking for a tank for a 1936 Rollfast V200 if you have one please PM me with what you have. thanks


----------



## JKT (Aug 28, 2015)

bump...


----------



## catfish (Aug 28, 2015)

JKT said:


> I'm looking for a tank for a 1936 Rollfast V200 if you have one please PM me with what you have. thanks
> 
> View attachment 234430




That is a cool bike!


----------



## JKT (Sep 5, 2015)

still looking for one of these...


----------



## JKT (Sep 12, 2015)

bump


----------

